# TOO AGGRESSIVE?



## 4redbellies (Nov 22, 2002)

he guys, i have 4 serasulmus natteri (red bellies), that grew up in the same tank together since they were the size of a dime. they all grew at different rates, so the dominant one is always taking chuncks outta the others no matter how much i feed them. any suggestions to reduce these incidents? they are ranging from 4" to 2-1/2" now, and are in a 55 gallon tank.

thanks in advance....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What I would do is get another 4" red, take the 4 current ones out, rearrange the tank, and then toss them all back in. This would create an overstocked tank that some may not agree with. the other option would be to take the 4" bully back to the pet store and either stick with 3 or get a different one around the size of the others.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

A couple of things have happened. Your P wants to be dominant. Your tank is setup so he/she can setup a territory. So in order to fix that you need to rearrange your tank by taking some of your decors out or add more P's. When you rearrange the tank make he/she cannot make an association with an object it mark its territory. . Reds do really well when they are feeling a little tight. They seem not willing to fight each other in a crowed tank. Also by adding another red of equal size the dominant piranha will eventually give up its territory because there are too many challengers.

SMTT


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SMTT and grosse said it well, follow their instructions and you shouild be fine.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon,
Does this mean I get to be an mod?








J/K
That is my best Marco impersonation


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

No you don't, you still like the elongatus.

if u what 2 bee liek marco u butter spel liek hem!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

sor ymy b ad!!!!

SMTT you bastard, How can you be a mod on a piranha board and hate one of the most kick-ass piranhas? ??? 
Did you see the black masked ones fishpost had? I thought they were amazing looking. Granted I havent had one but I do like the look


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> SMTT you bastard, How can you be a mod on a piranha board and hate one of the most kick-ass piranhas? ???


:laughlong: I love pissing you off about this damn fish. And how come I'm an admin, wouldn't you like to know. By the way I don't hate the fish just don't think its very piranha-looking but then again you already knew that. Its a minnow with teeth, it must be a hybrid :rasp:

SMTT


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you are funny guys!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I never get pissed, it is all in good fun :rasp: 
I know why your an admin







and i could tell everybody but I dont want to get my "knees" dirty.... :O .....if ya know what I mean


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke that one was below the belt! :laughlong:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

:nod: :laughlong:


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I thought I told az tha kid not tell anyone how its done!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am not gay, therefore nobody got on their knees for me....









But we all know how Gross does it ......








=====)








Marco Gross

Its true


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong: :laughlong:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ouch, 
Come on xenon, you could have given me someone beter than Marco


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

And you added WAY TOO MANY "==" there!


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

? No reply ?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ha.....yeah i probably gave him a few more = than necessary...but you gotta love how the smilies added to the joke


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

*GREAT!!!







*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

it did add a little zest!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

lololol.....we completely ruined this thread but 4redbellies can find some good advice on the top 3-4 posts


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ewwwwww!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> lololol.....we completely ruined this thread but 4redbellies can find some good advice on the top 3-4 posts


you didn't riun the thread!
you made it funnier :laughlong:


----------

